# 2021 Mid Atlantic Meet | 5th - 6th November 2021 | Near Pulaski VA



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Starting a thread for a fall mid Atlantic meet, thought about having this at my place, but the Pulaski park we've had 3 or so meets at now is a nice location. The park itself is 5 minutes from I-81, address 5100 Alexander Rd, Dublin, VA 24084. There is power at the large shelter, but we can't reserve it, however, November should be not too busy so hopefully not an issue. There's hotels within 5 minutes right off I81.

I'm going to try to head down on the Friday, anyone else who may be there Friday, we can meet up for dinner and hang out a little Friday evening.

Saturday, likely get to the park around 9ish and aim to get the large shelter, spend the day as usual, talking too much, not getting enough photos or demos. Feel free to bring food, but I don't plan on anything formal, there's a few places close by for lunch and dinner for those that will still be there in the evening Saturday.

Bring the usual, but most important of all come have fun in a possibly cold parking lot in November 🙂

1) Ian - Volvo V60 - VA


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

I really like the park in Pulaski - just about ideal for a meet. I also like that it will be two days 

1) Ian - Volvo V60 - VA
2) Ryan - Camry - NY


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I reckon I'll try to attend

1) Ian - Volvo V60 - VA 
2) Ryan - Camry - NY 
3) Alan - Chevy Z-71 - AL


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I wouldn’t miss it! Thanks Ian for putting this together!


1) Ian - Volvo V60 - VA 
2) Ryan - Camry - NY 
3) Alan - Chevy Z-71 - AL
4) Jason - Audi NC




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

Add me to the list.

1) Ian - Volvo V60 - VA 
2) Ryan - Camry - NY 
3) Alan - Chevy Z-71 - AL
4) Jason - Audi NC
5) Bo - BRZ OH


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Dropping this here in the event that someone considering the VA meet may not know about the Hickory, NC event next weekend 









Meca 3X SQL Sundown Audio NC State Finals Hickory Motor...


August 14 Hickory Motory Speedway, Hickory NC. This is a huge SPL event but Meca and Iasca Sq will be there. 3x Meca points. SQ will be judged outside the main racetrack in the parking area. Registration starts around 9:30am judging Starts around 10:30am Unless you want to see the SPL event...




www.diymobileaudio.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KrautNotRice (Nov 2, 2015)

1) Ian - Volvo V60 - VA
2) Ryan - Camry - NY
3) Alan - Chevy Z-71 - AL
4) Jason - Audi NC
5) Bo - BRZ OH
6) Martin - Suburban - SC


----------



## Gi_Joe (Aug 17, 2021)

Hey Folks. I have a small group of #Bassheads (30 or 40 folks) up here in Maryland. Do you mind if I put this out to my group? You are still 4 hours out but, not too much going on in Maryland these days so a few of us might come down.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Just about a month away now, looking forward to catching up with people.


----------



## Dan750iL (Jan 16, 2016)

1) Ian - Volvo V60 - VA
2) Ryan - Camry - NY
3) Alan - Chevy Z-71 - AL
4) Jason - Audi NC
5) Bo - BRZ OH
6) Martin - Suburban - SC 
7) Dan - Explorer - MD


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Gonna try to make this, but the wife broke her arm and has upcoming surgery... so, playing it by ear.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Hope she recovers well.


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Sorry to hear that Eric. Hope she has a speedy recovery.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Yikes! That is awful! Hoping for a speedy recovery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Dan750iL said:


> 1) Ian - Volvo V60 - VA
> 2) Ryan - Camry - NY
> 3) Alan - Chevy Z-71 - AL
> 4) Jason - Audi NC
> ...


8) Benjamin- Audi - NJ


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Anu2g (Nov 4, 2020)

1) Ian - Volvo V60 - VA
2) Ryan - Camry - NY
3) Alan - Chevy Z-71 - AL
4) Jason - Audi NC
5) Bo - BRZ OH
6) Martin - Suburban - SC
7) Dan - Explorer - MD
8) Benjamin- Audi - NJ
9) Anu - Wrangler - DC


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Anu2g said:


> 9) Anu - Wrangler - DC


Shoot, you're just down the road from me!


----------



## Anu2g (Nov 4, 2020)

naiku said:


> Shoot, you're just down the road from me!


Where in VA are you?


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Anu2g said:


> Where in VA are you?


Out towards Winchester, about at the end of I-66.


----------



## squiers007 (Sep 12, 2012)

Got the go ahead from the wife. Excited to meet you guys and hear some different setups.

1) Ian - Volvo V60 - VA
2) Ryan - Camry - NY
3) Alan - Chevy Z-71 - AL
4) Jason - Audi NC
5) Bo - BRZ OH
6) Martin - Suburban - SC
7) Dan - Explorer - MD
8) Benjamin- Audi - NJ
9) Anu - Wrangler - DC
10) Logan - Tacoma - VA

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Nice, looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Looks like it will be about (8) hours one way for me, I’ll have to do it in a 2 day trip as my body isn’t like it was before ha ha ha.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## court (Feb 7, 2017)

1) Ian - Volvo V60 - VA
2) Ryan - Camry - NY
3) Alan - Chevy Z-71 - AL
4) Jason - Audi NC
5) Bo - BRZ OH
6) Martin - Suburban - SC
7) Dan - Explorer - MD
8) Benjamin- Audi - NJ
9) Anu - Wrangler - DC
10) Logan - Tacoma - VA
11)Courtland- Ram NC

Gonna try to get here

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## palanterrx (Mar 26, 2021)

squiers007 said:


> Got the go ahead from the wife. Excited to meet you guys and hear some different setups.
> 
> 1) Ian - Volvo V60 - VA
> 2) Ryan - Camry - NY
> ...


I will try to be there, but no guarantees currently.
1) Ian - Volvo V60 - VA
2) Ryan - Camry - NY
3) Alan - Chevy Z-71 - AL
4) Jason - Audi NC
5) Bo - BRZ OH
6) Martin - Suburban - SC
7) Dan - Explorer - MD
8) Benjamin- Audi - NJ
9) Anu - Wrangler - DC
10) Logan - Tacoma - VA
11) Ethan- Impreza- MD


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

2 weeks away, I'm hoping the weather is much like today.


----------



## Anu2g (Nov 4, 2020)

naiku said:


> 2 weeks away, I'm hoping the weather is much like today.


Yes please


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

OK, so just a few days away now. For those in the area Friday we are hoping to meet up for dinner at 6pm at Al's on 1st, the address is 68 1st St NW, Pulaski, VA 24301. 

If you think you can make it to dinner, please reply here, depending on the numbers we may need to call to make a reservation. Also, the weather at least Saturday morning is looking to be pretty cold, so you may want to bring a jacket.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

If they are nice enough to name a restaurant after me, I just have to check it out. Count me in


----------



## Anu2g (Nov 4, 2020)

naiku said:


> OK, so just a few days away now. For those in the area Friday we are hoping to meet up for dinner at 6pm at Al's on 1st, the address is 68 1st St NW, Pulaski, VA 24301.
> 
> If you think you can make it to dinner, please reply here, depending on the numbers we may need to call to make a reservation. Also, the weather at least Saturday morning is looking to be pretty cold, so you may want to bring a jacket.


Going to try to make it in time, but unclear as of yet. I'll text you when I leave on Friday and let you know.


----------



## Anu2g (Nov 4, 2020)

BigAl205 said:


> If they are nice enough to name a restaurant after me, I just have to check it out. Count me in


Hey Al, what Morels do you run? I had Hertz ML280.3 + ML700.3 (in pillars) + ML1650.3. I just swapped out the ML280s for the Morel MT350s, and the sound signature is much more to my taste now. I tried swapping in the CDM880s, but I think I preferred my cones (or at least the CDMs weren't clearly better to my tastes). I'm very curious to hear what MM3s sound like.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm going to have to miss this one unfortunately. My wifes arm is still giving her fits... she's not up to travelling and I don't feel good about leaving her alone. Please have a great time and take lots of pictures!


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Anu2g said:


> I'll text you when I leave on Friday and let you know.


Sounds good, depending on when you are able to start heading down we may be able to meet up somewhere along the route.



mumbles said:


> I'm going to have to miss this one unfortunately. My wifes arm is still giving her fits... she's not up to travelling and I don't feel good about leaving her alone. Please have a great time and take lots of pictures!


Sorry to hear that, hope she keeps improving. Plenty of other meets in future.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I’m looking to be there for dinner. 

I’m also working on a ‘meet disc’ that I’ll have a downloadable link that I’ll post here for you all to download for the drive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I have combined two meet discs into one digital folder that I have uploaded into Drive. If you are able, hit the link and download. These are in AIFF - was going to convert to FLAC, but it would be a pain and take some time. 

Hopefully you will find some good stuff on this list - some stuff I have been listening to lately.

2021 NCSQ Virginia Meet


----------



## palanterrx (Mar 26, 2021)

I won't be there unfortunately, 24 year old car with 298k miles is having a suspension issue that I don't trust on a 4 hour trip.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I just found out I have to work half a day Friday, so I won't hit town until 8-ish. I'll call Jason when I get there to see if any of you guys are still out and about


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

We'll probably still be at dinner, unless we've gotten kicked out by then!


----------



## squiers007 (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm not planning on driving down until Saturday morning. Is everyone still planning on meeting starting around 9am? Looks like it's going to be a bit chilly, but I'm excited to hear everyone's setups and get critiques on my own.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

squiers007 said:


> I'm not planning on driving down until Saturday morning. Is everyone still planning on meeting starting around 9am? Looks like it's going to be a bit chilly, but I'm excited to hear everyone's setups and get critiques on my own.


Folks should start arriving between 0900 and 1000 - the weather seems to be improving a bit as well (my app went from 19F to 20F  Wife's says 27F for a low).....but should be sunny and 50ish, which will be really good.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Perfect demo weather


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

BigAl205 said:


> Perfect demo weather


Exactly. If it's warm, it can get pretty toasty in a car quickly.


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

I plan on being there for dinner


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

palanterrx said:


> I will try to be there, but no guarantees currently.
> 1) Ian - Volvo V60 - VA
> 2) Ryan - Camry - NY
> 3) Alan - Chevy Z-71 - AL
> ...





naiku said:


> Starting a thread for a fall mid Atlantic meet, thought about having this at my place, but the Pulaski park we've had 3 or so meets at now is a nice location. The park itself is 5 minutes from I-81, address 5100 Alexander Rd, Dublin, VA 24084. There is power at the large shelter, but we can't reserve it, however, November should be not too busy so hopefully not an issue. There's hotels within 5 minutes right off I81.
> 
> I'm going to try to head down on the Friday, anyone else who may be there Friday, we can meet up for dinner and hang out a little Friday evening.
> 
> ...


1) Ian - Volvo V60 - VA
2) Ryan - Camry - NY
3) Alan - Chevy Z-71 - AL
4) Jason - Audi NC
5) Bo - BRZ OH
6) Martin - Suburban - SC
7) Dan - Explorer - MD
8) Benjamin- Audi - NJ
9) Anu - Wrangler - DC
10) Logan - Tacoma - VA
11) Ethan- Impreza- MD
12) Nick - Audi or Passat - NC

I'll be there with some SI goodies.


----------



## Dan750iL (Jan 16, 2016)

1) Ian - Volvo V60 - VA
2) Ryan - Camry - NY
3) Alan - Chevy Z-71 - AL
4) Jason - Audi NC
5) Bo - BRZ OH
6) Martin - Suburban - SC
7) Dan - Explorer - MD
8) Benjamin- Audi - NJ
9) Anu - Wrangler - DC
10) Logan - Tacoma - VA
11) Ethan- Impreza- MD
12) Nick - Audi or Passat - NC 

Sadly I won't be able to make it.


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

Electrodynamic said:


> 12) Nick - Audi NC
> 
> I'll be there with some SI goodies.


Fixed.

Nick and I will see you guys there. I took the car out for a function check and fuel this morning.










Back at the house and ready to install the amps/sub for the final time.


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

Weird duplicate post


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

JI808 said:


> Fixed.
> 
> Nick and I will see you guys there. I took the car out for a function check and fuel this morning.
> 
> ...


Boom! That is fantastic news! It will be great to see you both!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Anu2g (Nov 4, 2020)

Electrodynamic said:


> I'll be there with some SI goodies.


Man, I'm bummed because my new box for the two SQL-12s won't be done till early next week (see attached). So will be sticking with the 10W7 for the meet.

I'd love to try out the M3s if you happened to have those. I've got ML700s in my pillars, and it _appears _that the M3s would be a direct drop-in replacement.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

We get to give the Audi its first shakedown? Sweet!


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Dan750iL said:


> Sadly I won't be able to make it.


That stinks. 



JI808 said:


> Nick and I will see you guys there. I took the car out for a function check and fuel this morning.


Yesssssss 🙂


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Nick and Jason come driving in
Ian comes walking around the corner
Audi turns around and speeds away
Jason: "What are you doing?!"
Nick: "I dunno, it's driving itself!"

-The End


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

I just got into my hotel room.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

We have a table at Al’s on First - ask for the group of hippies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm tuning.

This thing is a riot.


----------



## Anu2g (Nov 4, 2020)

JI808 said:


> I'm tuning.
> 
> This thing is a riot.


Haha awesome. Hopefully you can get some sleep. 

I'm hoping to remeasure Dirac tmrw am outside the hotel or at the park.


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

Anu2g said:


> Haha awesome. Hopefully you can get some sleep.
> 
> I'm hoping to remeasure Dirac tmrw am outside the hotel or at the park.


Talked to Nick. I'm enjoying the car so much I'm going to focus on getting some tunes on it tonight.

Not going to bother with carpeting the panels and finishing the floor.

We're going there to listen to cars and let people listen to this one. May as well give'm something to listen to.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

At the hotel after a great dinner, other than being called a hippy 🤣



Anu2g said:


> I'm hoping to remeasure Dirac tmrw am outside the hotel or at the park.



Stay warm if you're doing it at hotel parking lot in the morning! Might be worth waiting an hour or so and do it at the park. 




JI808 said:


> Talked to Nick. I'm enjoying the car so much I'm going to focus on getting some tunes on it tonight.
> 
> Not going to bother with carpeting the panels and finishing the floor.
> 
> We're going there to listen to cars and let people listen to this one. May as well give'm something to listen to.


Great news, see you guys in the morning.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

At the park, softball practice going on. Plenty of parking left, but may get a little busier.


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

We’re on the way.


----------



## squiers007 (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow, what a day. Thanks so much Ian for setting this up. I had a blast and it was great to meet everyone and hear your setups. Also thanks to everyone that was able to give me feedback on my own setup. I'm already looking forward to the next one. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

What an excellent day, a little cold in the morning, but the majority of the day was pleasant temperatures. 

I want to thank everyone for coming out, especially guys like Jeff and his daughters (sorry, I never got their names), Bo, Al and Ryan who all drove 5+ hours to come hang out in a parking lot in November. Without all of you taking time to come out, meets like this don't happen. So, thank you to every single person there who showed up. 

Anu, Logan, Jeff.... great to meet new people and looking forward to getting together again. 

Fridays dinner was hugely enjoyable. 

Saturday, as usual, didn't get a demo in everyone's vehicle, of those I did, not a single bad one. I took a few, not many, pictures (too busy enjoying everyone's company) that I'll post up later. 

Already thinking about the next one, maybe March at my place. 

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I just got home. As always, it was a great time seeing everybody again. I can't wait for the next one.

...now, time for a nap


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

Im home.

I'll admit it - I was so tired yesterday that I was in a fog.

I tried to stay focused in conversations but that probably didn't happen. Too many squirrels, too much chaos.

Even though it was painful to get in/out of them, I had a great time listening to the cars that I DID get to hear.

Honestly, the best part is just getting together and hanging out with like-minded people.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I’ll echo the previous comments - Thank you Ian for arranging this meet! I love this venue - especially at this time of year! 

I enjoyed seeing the ‘regulars’ - Ian, John, Ryan, Bo, Nick, Al......and meeting new folks like Anu and Logan - very much enjoyed you guys - so fun to discuss the technical bits of tuning with the MiniDSP - Anu, I’m very glad you went to dinner with us both nights. It was great to see you Jason, very cool for you to help demo the SI Audi for us and to share the technical stuff with us. 

Jeff, Kylie, and Courtney (I likely got those spelled incorrectly except for Jeff) - incredible meeting you guys - I’m so glad you made the trip from Cape Cod  to hang out with a bunch of dudes in a parking lot. It seemed you guys had a good time at the venue - I’m so glad I have become friends with your Dad! 

Bo - I’m going to reach out to you regarding that dowallie that you showed me - DAC thingy for the phone, and Logan, I’m going to talk through some of that wiring that you were using that worked with my A&K in your excellent tuck. 

The cars I had listened to previously had all drastically improved, and I was super impressed with the new ones I heard - Jeff’s, Anu’s, and Logan’s. Nick - so incredible to experience the Audi - thank you Jason for giving me the extended demo - demonstrating the incredible capability of the SI drivers:

3-way + 24” sub
2-way (3” wide band in kicks + 6.5’s)
2-way (tweets + 6.5’s)

Thank you guys for listening to my Audi and providing constructive feedback - ground up tune is pending (if I can get time at home). 

I took a bunch of pics that I’m going to load through Tapatalk - we will see how that goes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

The drive up

Car wash




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Dinner Friday night - no pics from Saturday night. 

Drive on Saturday AM. 












































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Jeff’s truck


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I’ll do the rest after dinner 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Then Nick’s Stereo Integrity Audi arrived!! 


























































Felt good to sit back in that seat again! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Bo’s beautiful BRZ that I’m kicking myself for not listening to - I heard it was the best it has ever been!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Anu’s Rubicon!


















Logan’s Tacoma











































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Leaving the park to go to dinner



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Ryan and I had breakfast at the Draper Mercantile this morning - awesome time!


















My parents used to live right down that road. 


























We took a walk down the New River Trail to work off some of that breakfast. 










These guys were mooing their little butts off. 



































































The perfect end to a fantastic weekend. Beautiful drive home as well!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

I know Bertholomey was asking about some of the tracks I was using to demo the Audi.

I didn't have a playlist put together, but instead just toggled between files on my phone and Spotify.

This morning I created a Spotify playlist of the songs I played for folks yesterday as well as a few others.

The first 18 songs on the following playlist a lot of you should've heard yesterday.

Since I'm posting a playlist, I figured I'd add of the other tracks I use to see if I'm happy with things.

Since SQ is so subjective, one of the big things I look for is the sub being dialed in with the midbass. All of the tracks above, even on the bass heavy tracks (like Infected Mushroom's Return to the Sauce) there should be NO localization of the sub.

Everything should sound like it's in the windshield.

Anyway, have to split, here's a playlist


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

All I got to hear was Super Mario Bros


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

BigAl205 said:


> All I got to hear was Super Mario Bros


Wait…what? 

You get a demo from Nick? Some 8-bit tracks?


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

JI808 said:


> I know Bertholomey was asking about some of the tracks I was using to demo the Audi.
> 
> I didn't have a playlist put together, but instead just toggled between files on my phone and Spotify.
> 
> ...


Thank you Jason! Very helpful!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Anu2g (Nov 4, 2020)

Echoing others thoughts...this was a fantastic meetup. Thank you all for being very welcoming. Some specific shoutouts (in no particular order):

1) Jeff - thanks for booking a room for me for _two _nights, effectively convincing me to stay an extra night, which was well worth it; thanks for bringing tools/accessories which enabled me to make a mod on the fly (see below)
2) Ryan - thanks for teaching me how to tune on a MiniDSP maybe a half year ago, and for spending time with me discussing technical aspects throughout the weekend
3) Jason (Bertholemy) - great meeting/chatting, and great discussing more technical aspects, schooling me on seating position, and non-audio stuff as well
4) Ian - great meeting another audiophile that enjoys the same genre of music as me (much to Jason's chagrin); I suspect we'll be meeting up again soon
5) Al - thanks for enduring my sub-optimal seating position, and showing me your super smooth system; thanks for the jokes at dinner; the $30 butt-finger joke still lives on in my memory
6) Bo - great meeting you, and awesome discussing various technicalities
7) Everyone else - great chatting and sorry for not explicitly pointing you out here! I still loved your company!
8) Nick - thanks for offering to let me drop in your M3 Carbons in my pillars in place of the ML700.3, to see if it better fit my desired sound profile, and letting me demo them for probably 2 hours. It was pretty fun swapping these on the fly using Jeff's butyl rope, retuning using Dirac, and then demoing to multiple others at the meet. I'll likely write-up something on this soon, as I've now tried out several different speaker combos in my pillars, all with a fresh Dirac tune afterwards.









I look forward to many more of these types of meets. And maybe a competition some time in the future

Thanks again,
Anu


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

JI808 said:


> Wait…what?
> 
> You get a demo from Nick? Some 8-bit tracks?


He had several different genres, but it started up with 8-bit, since I was the first in the car (I think). I was razzing him about his eclectic taste in music.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Anu2g said:


> thanks for the jokes at dinner; the $30 butt-finger joke still lives on in my memory


What happens in Virginia, stays in Virginia

It's funny that I say so much off-the-wall crap when hanging out with my friends, that I vaguely recall saying it


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Anu2g said:


> I suspect we'll be meeting up again soon


Looking forward to it!


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Anu2g said:


> 8) Nick - thanks for offering to let me drop in your M3 Carbons in my pillars in place of the ML700.3, to see if it better fit my desired sound profile, and letting me demo them for probably 2 hours. It was pretty fun swapping these on the fly using Jeff's butyl rope, retuning using Dirac, and then demoing to multiple others at the meet. I'll likely write-up something on this soon, as I've now tried out several different speaker combos in my pillars, all with a fresh Dirac tune afterwards.
> View attachment 315894
> 
> 
> ...


I really hate that I missed this GTG and am curious if you have any thoughts on which speakers you preferred? It's not often you get to compare multiples like you did.


----------



## Anu2g (Nov 4, 2020)

mumbles said:


> I really hate that I missed this GTG and am curious if you have any thoughts on which speakers you preferred? It's not often you get to compare multiples like you did.


I'm planning to post something more thorough once I get some time. I don't really want to post in piecemeal because there are a lot of caveats to what I ultimately decided to go with. But shoot me a DM and I can give you the rundown


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I started the 2022 NCSQ Meet Thread

2022 NCSQ Meet Thread


----------

